# One for the boys



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So we can understand the wimin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:? 

Dave p


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Eric


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

8O 8O 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't think I needed to explain it.


When your other half mentions a colour by name, nip on that site and you might have a clue what she's going on about, Taupe for instance, it also give you the code for the colour too.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I must stop drinking :? :? :? :? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

lifestyle said:


> I must stop drinking :? :? :? :? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Les


I think I need to drink more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

See pic


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you got a similar link so we can start to understand your dear self Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

artona said:


> Have you got a similar link so we can start to understand your dear self Kev


By your comment you admit to not needing help in understanding women and colours, slippery slope mate, slippery slope :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: and they say women are hard to understand...this may explain why! :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just trying to help my fellow man, get through the day, all I get is criticism :wink: :wink:


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Does this mean just saying "You are right dear" is no longer sufficient?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only if you think "Whatever" or "fine" are OK too...


----------

